# Lincs Ark Animal Welfare New Website



## lincs ark (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, We have just launched our very own website.

To find out all about us and ways in which you can help, please visit:

Main Page

Hope you like it?

xxx::thumbup:


----------



## badbudgie (Mar 31, 2009)

Well done, I am so envious! I would love to be able to do what you do. I have two rescued cats and as it isn't be suitable to have anymore I feel a little guilty. But the satisfaction from taking "unwanted" animals and giving them a home is immense.
Good luck with your venture and I hope your "customers" are as happy as we are with their new pets.


----------

